# Solar DHW replacement. Really long.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

We changed out a domestic solar water heater when the copper tubes in the panel finally started pinholing after 30 years. They guy said to just replace the whole system even though I could have just replaced the panel. Hey, I'm not going to argue with a paying customer.

You'll see where the original panels lag bolts penetrated the roof decking in the attic shots and missed the trusses. It did survive that way for 30 years and a few hurricanes. This is a classic example of a 1970s overnight solar contractor. Back in the 70s everyone and there brother became a solar contractor because contractor licenses were not needed at the time and uncle same was handing subsidies out like candy due to the oil embargo at the time. Unfortunately they were clueless about what they were doing and that is why even today solar has a bad reputation for being unreliable. 

Took me and pops about 7 hours to get the whole thing done. I'll take questions after all 33 pics are uploaded.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

2nd batch


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

3rd batch


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

4th batch


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

5th batch


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

6th batch


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

7th and final batch


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I lied. I found more.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This is really the last set.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Pretty cool man. I don't mess with the solar here.


----------

